# new to motorhomes but love camping



## jeannieandbob (Jan 14, 2009)

hi all 
we are new to motorhomes but have camped all our lives really ,caravan ,trailer tent folding camper small tent ,big tent ,even bigger tent .now looking forward to the flexibility and freedom a camper will give us.
advise needed
looking at a 1993 vw westfalia eurovan cv and want to know what to look out for as far as faults are concerned.
would apreciate any feed back ,we are checking out the vehicle this saturday.
thanks
jeannie and bob


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Jeannie and Bob, welcome aboard!   You look to have gone the way of most people!   Started off at the bottom and eventualy ended up at the top of the heap!!   We have a 1992 Fiat conversion so, sorry, can't help with VW info.  There are quite a few VW owners on here so your advice will not be long in coming.  We are off for a three week tour, starting Sunday, of the coast, from here to Bristol via the Welsh coast. So get your van and get out there!!!!!     JIM!!


----------



## jeannieandbob (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks
hope you have some decent weather ,well dryish at least to get out walking.
we hope to do our own version of the BBC series Cost when we get retired ,stick to the b- roads around the coastline ,camp no farther than 200 yds from the surf and shop locally .
regards
bob


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi folks, and welcome to the wildside of life, you sound just like us, campers, caravans and now M/H. 

Regards Tom


----------



## jeannieandbob (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks tom ,we are from durham also ,do not tell everyone how nice it is up here though ,dont want too many tourists do we 
except motorhomes though
regards
bob


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Bob, yes better keep that quiet, as we don't want any riff raff coming up to gods country, not hat there are riff raff on this site, all decent wildcampers. nice to have some fellow northerners around.

Regards Tom

PS I live in Shadforth, do you know it.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 14, 2009)

jimmnlizz said:


> Hi Jeannie and Bob, welcome aboard!   You look to have gone the way of most people!   Started off at the bottom and eventualy ended up at the top of the heap!!   We have a 1992 Fiat conversion so, sorry, can't help with VW info.  There are quite a few VW owners on here so your advice will not be long in coming.  We are off for a three week tour, starting Sunday, of the coast, from here to Bristol via the Welsh coast. So get your van and get out there!!!!!     JIM!!



Hi Jimmnlizz good luck on your latest tour,seem to be practically fulltiming these days,how's quackers running on the lpg?Andy.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 14, 2009)

*New to motorhomes*

Hi there jeannie and bob,welcome to the wonderful world of motorhomes and wildcampingtry this link for all things vw camper related www.brick-yard.co.uk some good links on here also to other vw sites,Andy.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 14, 2009)

hi there hope you enjoy this great site welcome


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jan 15, 2009)

messenger 2.5td said:


> Hi Jimmnlizz good luck on your latest tour,seem to be practically fulltiming these days,how's quackers running on the lpg?Andy.



Hi Andy, Lpg is doing OK,  apart from the gas not coming down in price as fast as petrol!!  Mind you, it still gives me, £ for £, 7mpg more on gas than petrol!!   We'll see you at Glentress, then I can show you the layout.       JIM!!


----------



## jeannieandbob (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the link


----------

